# Hi, I'm Ivy...



## GoalGetter (Aug 29, 2004)

I'm 28. I live in Miami, FL. I'm a graphic designer, but I'm transitioning out of that and looking to turn my "fitness" hobby into a career. 

 About six months ago, I took up weight training again after a while away from the gym. I was doing my regular routine, and not seeing many results, and decided to kick things up a notch about five weeks ago. It's paid off, and I'm taking it really seriously now. In four weeks, I've dropped from 22% BF to 15.1%, from 116 lb to 109 lb. This is really encouraging, and it's just fueling my desire to see how far I can go.

 There's still a lot to learn, and I'm learning as I go, mostly learning to know my body, how it works, what works FOR it and what doesn't both in the gym and in the kitchen. 

 I've been "lurking" and reading threads on here for a few days now, and decided to join in. What a great community you guys all have here, so many helpful folks offering up good information! I'm looking forward to becoming a part of it all. 

 Anyone else on here from Miami, or the South Florida area?


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 29, 2004)

Hi Ivy ! Welcome to IM .

Several on here from your region. Good luck with your new career


----------



## Luke9583 (Aug 29, 2004)

welcome


----------



## Arnold (Aug 29, 2004)

GoalGetter welcome to IM! 

I know that gopro is in Florida.


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 30, 2004)

Hi guys! Thanks for the warm welcome! I'll keep an eye out for fellow south floridians, or anyone else visiting the area...


----------



## PreMier (Aug 31, 2004)

David also lives there.

Welcome to IM


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2004)

Although I'm rather late with this but have we *spoken* before?  

Hey, you're a great warrior, kiddo with a GREAT personality!  May our paths cross soon in Dade County!


----------



## crisg555 (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi Ivy


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 6, 2004)

crisg555 said:
			
		

> Hi Ivy


HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA! Hey stranger!


----------



## aflexaholic (Sep 6, 2004)

well although ive already talked to you, i welcome you with open arms!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 6, 2004)

aflexaholic said:
			
		

> well although ive already talked to you, i welcome you with open arms!


 Thanks!


----------



## Randy (Sep 6, 2004)

Welcome to IM Ivy, and good luck with your new fitness career 
I welcome you with open paws


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 17, 2004)

I wonder what ever happened to this Ivy chick?  She hasn't been heard from since.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 17, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I wonder what ever happened to this Ivy chick? She hasn't been heard from since.


you followin' me around now? hahahahaha!


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> you followin' me around now? hahahahaha!




No, he may not but I would love to follow that lil' tush of yours around.... btw/ was that your phone ringing??


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 17, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> No, he may not but I would love to follow that lil' tush of yours around.... btw/ was that your phone ringing??


 I was at the gym. Working that lil tush off... actually, today was chest/back/arms day. not tush. haha!

 Called you back. No answer.  I guess you don't want to talk to me.


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I was at the gym. Working that lil tush off... actually, today was chest/back/arms day. not tush. haha!
> 
> Called you back. No answer.  I guess you don't want to talk to me.



Oh, that was you??  I should've known when it came up on my ID as 305-IAM -SEXY!!!!    Seriously, I LOVED talking to you!  Very down to earth and very cool!  I project our further conversation and hanging with the band etc. will be so cool!   

Have a great night, hun!


----------



## Randy (Sep 17, 2004)

David you can't have her, she's all mine


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 18, 2004)

Don't fight, she's community property now.


----------



## Randy (Sep 18, 2004)

Well Max, seeing that David is already in her community, I have to fight to try to prevent her from becoming his property


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 18, 2004)

Hahahaha! I think you guys are all hilarious!

 I hope I don't ruin your fantasy by confessing that my heart was long ago claimed by someone else!


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Well Max, seeing that David is already in her community, I have to fight to try to prevent her from becoming his property




I hope to posess her friendship and that she will know that she will always have another friend here in SFLA wether she's here or not.


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hahahaha! I think you guys are all hilarious!
> 
> I hope I don't ruin your fantasy by confessing that my heart was long ago claimed by someone else!




My heart has been claimed to by someone too, but.......................


Time will tell though!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 21, 2004)

My balls were claimed by someone.  Soon I will call her "wife".  But you don't see me letting that get in the way of my whoring.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 21, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> My balls were claimed by someone. Soon I will call her "wife". But you don't see me letting that get in the way of my whoring.


 And by whoring, I'm sure you mean cyber-stalking innocent young women, naturally.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 21, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> And by whoring, I'm sure you mean cyber-stalking innocent young women, naturally.


"Innocent" is very debatable, but in general you got it right.


----------



## Spitfire (Sep 21, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hahahaha! I think you guys are all hilarious!
> 
> I hope I don't ruin your fantasy by confessing that my heart was long ago claimed by someone else!


Wow, I work fast.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 21, 2004)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> Wow, I work fast.


Probably not the sort of advertisement Ivy wants to hear.


----------



## Spitfire (Sep 21, 2004)

You might have a point there.


----------



## Randy (Sep 21, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hahahaha! I think you guys are all hilarious!
> 
> I hope I don't ruin your fantasy by confessing that my heart was long ago claimed by someone else!


That's ok GG, it's your body that I want


----------

